# StoneGod hits 2000 posts



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats there SG, I always enjoy your posts and it's fun busting your chops over this gun issue.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

don't worry SG, whatever you get, will be the next subject of harassment.................LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> LMAO "all this waiting and that's all you got"LOL


Is that what she said ?

Congrats on your 2000th post SG........It seems like it was just yesterday that we were razzing you about being Sasquatch..time sure does fly !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats SG on the 2000 mark. I assume your the gun less one everyone refers too? Thought about unloading my compound because of time required to do the foot work but decided if $hit hit the fan It dont need nothing more than me and a desire!!!!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Congrats SG


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congratulations SG !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats SG! I enjoy your posts as well. You are a great source of information on all things outdoors. You make me laugh often too.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

2000 post on a predator forum without owning a gun, that is simply amazing !!!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

2000 posts and he doesn't own a gun. We might have been looking at this all wrong. His hunting buddy has the guns, and probably ends up cleaning them all too. Stonegod then gets to shoot them again. Maybe we all have the wrong idea here. On the other hand, maybe I've spent to much time lately smelling gun cleaner from cleaning my guns.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats SG ! You've been a great source of......


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats SG !...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Rick......now your just being silly!l Well......maybe I'm a "great source of information on all things outdoors".....if you exclude guns, predator calling and predator hunting!LOL......but if anyone ever asks a question about foraging, crossbow hunting or hardscaping.....I'll be on the sidelines waiting to answer!!!LOL


Yes those exclusions could be true for now..... but not for long. The later is what I was referring to. Especially when naming the animal or plant topic comes up. You are on my team for that game!


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I can't believe it took this long to hit 2000. He must not be discussing things in depth. Or maybe we should count characters in each post. That may tell the real story.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Lets keep em guessin.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Congratulations sr


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Or buy a gun.....Just sayin'


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Incredible!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stop walking around SG the squeeking is driving me nuts.....


----------

